# hardcore decoys



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am looking at getting some fullbodies decoys, like 1 dozen or so. I have been looking at hardcore decoys, because my hunter partner got some GHG and the flocking came off in three hunts. I have lloked on the hardcoredecoy web site and they dont have much about there decoys. Has anybody any info. of some other good decoys as well as hardcore dekes and maybe why the ghg dekes didnt work for us.

Please keep this civil the last thread a person had got shut down, and I dont wont that to happen.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Doesnt matter what decoy you have if you dont take care of them them, you will have problems. That is why I put mine in indivdual bags then in 6 slot decoy bags. However, I never did this before and I had the same problem decoys went to hell.. Also you need to watch how you transport them and store them. hardcore, dave smith, avery, big foot, final approach.. If you dont take care of your gear they are going to go down hill in a hurry...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats the weird thing, we took great care, we had the slotted carrying case and the flocking jsut came off. It did that on my shells too and the guy at gander mountian said, its just what decoys do they lose there flocking right away.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Thats odd, maybe a defective batch of flocking. Id probably call the company just to see if they would/could do anything. I've had my FFD's for a season and a half and they've been holding up pretty good, and we hunt HARD! I just put mine in six slot bags.

That can be frustrating when things like that happen. Especially when they arent cheap. Ive never used hardcores but they do like really nice. If i had the money to throw around id probably buy DSD's, but who has the money for that???????


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

All I can say is don't waste your money on the hard cores. I ordered 2 dozen just before the September 1st opener. They were on sale thru Mack's pw. Thank god they showed up the day before season right? WRONG!!!!!!!!!!! When I opened the box I accually laughed. It looked as is they where made is someones kindergarden class. The bodys are shaped like flamingos, and the paint was horrible. Thankfully Macks was great and took them all back at no expense to me(you guys rock) go with GHG or BF way better for the price.

By the way I own 6 dz GHG and 2 dz BF they are both good decoys, just take care of them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It wasnt a bad batch, I bought my shells 2 weeks before the season and he got he got his FB in October. Who would I talk too about this flocking problem.


----------



## callingislife (Jan 13, 2008)

I've had my elites, or most of them for a year now, and this year we hunted a lot, be willing to bet its 35-40 plus days.

I had two bags of my elites fall out of the truck, I also individually wrap them before going into the 6 slot bag.
One was a bag of 4 lookers, fell out on a dirt road with no damage done to anything, heads didn't come off, flocking is still perfect.
One bag was filled with a doz. lessers, fell out of the trailer going 65-70 down the highway, smashed down onto the road then skidded along.
A little road rash on 2 of them, none broken, none in any condition that requires fixing. although the bags got pretty messed up.
Durable and great looking if you ask me.

I hear bad things about avery's customer service so, bigfoot, ive used these too, they work great, new motion bases are junk so i would go with footed dekes.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've heard that the flocking comes off if you put them away wet. If they rub at all while they are wet, the flocking just peels off. This happened to a few of our ffds.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Funny how all your guy's flocking comes off ive had my GHG's for 2 years now and we hunt a TON and putting them in 6 slot bags the flockin has just a few dinks in it.

As far as hardcores....didn't they sell that company to someone else or something?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Funny how all your guy's flocking comes off ive had my GHG's for 2 years now and we hunt a TON and putting them in 6 slot bags the flockin has just a few dinks in it.


That must be one of the perks of being "Avery Prostaffer"


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

50+ days does that to any decoy no matter what. NO MATTER WHAT!! We hunt with guys that are baffled that we bag and double bag some our ffds, but thats what you have to do to Averys. As far as hardcores go, we pretty much leave them with the bigfoots. The flocking holds up great, the paint not so much, but you can touch that up easy.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a dozen flocked heads and a dozen ffd from GHG. Im kind of a big jerk and throw them into super-ginormous net bags. I dont wrap mine seperately or use slotted bags. I had a few dings at the end of the year, but they were easily touched up.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WE never took our dekes in the rain. I really like the GHG but I don't want to pay for flocked heads if I have to redo them again. So should I call Avery about the flocking or the store where I got them?


----------



## rankers5 (Dec 11, 2007)

We run All Hard Cores (10 dozen) As long as you bag then you should be ok...
We had a kick A$$ Season.

take a look at the New Dakota Decoys, Some guys i know out in pierre used all dakota's and limited both days


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i switched over to all hc's last season and loved them for the first few hunts. then the paint really went downhill on some of the newer ones. If i could i would but the older model hardcores because the paint seems to hold up much better.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

HC's wont be any more durable as far as finish is concerned, at least you dont have to worry about the $hitty head connection of GHG's though. My hardcores have been through 2 seasons with a lot of hunts and have some nicks and chips in the paint even though they have been individually bagged for the most part. The flocking looks a little worn but seems to be bonded better then GHG or BF flocking. I have no complaints though as thats the way good looking decoys are. I think they look great but have had others who I hunt with disagree.

To each their own.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Headshot. The pro's are getting the same decoy your getting.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that he is refering to the fact that you have alot of dekes. Its just one of the perks of being a prostaffer thing.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> I think that he is refering to the fact that you have alot of dekes. Its just one of the perks of being a prostaffer thing.


Not that I would know but.... I'm pretty sure he has less honk dekes then 80% of the people on this site because he is a younger kid and avery doesn't give him $hit for his positive comments.

youth fieldstaff and prostaffer are 2 differn't things even though some of the prostaffers might be a joke.


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Who is this Avery Youth Field Staff guy? Seems like every time I get on here he has some smug comment about any Avery competitor. His comments should not be what this site is all about.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nah, WS7 is good shiz. His posts have come a long way!


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Ok. I can accept that.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Rick you will grow to love the kid, I actually kinda miss him because he doesn't spend as much time on this site anymore. I think he is finally getting to that age where girls are becoming a priority over talking on the internet to a bunch of old dudes.  I miss you shooter


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Just wait fellas, soon we will be in a drought where the duck flood will return to within its banks and the same guys that have been drinking the zink kool aid will peter out. The land will soon return to the die-hards of the 70s, 80s, and early 90s.

It was fun seeing avery and GHG grow as well as the number of tag-alongs who think waterfowling is the cool thing to do. It was fun, but it will be even more fun to watch it crash.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> The land will soon return to the die-hards of the 70s, 80s, and early 90s.


Do you promise???


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry guys. The sites been kinda "dead" lately. I keep missing those After hour goose clubs :lol:

As far as me getting free decoys that is correct I do not recieve anything free from Avery as of right now.

My spread is not that big actually but we kill lots of geese....sometimes


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That sucks if oyu work for them you should get some free stuff


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I dont work for them yet. The field staff is like the step down from the pro-staff its like preperation kinda i guess for Pro.

I could of went to kansas for a free hunt everything provided but didnt make it.

Diver. Where you been havent been giving me any crap lately


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> but we kill lots of geese....sometimes


lol yeah thats everyone though.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah i know. Just cause someone is on a Pro Staff doesnt mean there killing stuff 24/7.

Sure would be nice though!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Yeah i know. Just cause someone is on a Pro Staff doesnt mean there killing stuff 24/7.
> 
> Sure would be nice though!


I thought you were field staff?. Just playin WS7


----------



## rankers5 (Dec 11, 2007)

haha


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah I am.

But even the pro's dont.'

:beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> But even the pro's dont.


NONSENSE!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Who is this Avery Youth Field Staff guy?


Rick, I have been burning WS7 about being affiliated with avery for a while now. His posts have come a long way as Jgat stated. This time last year he was a non-stop sales pitch.



> It was fun seeing avery and GHG grow as well as the number of tag-alongs who think waterfowling is the cool thing to do. It was fun, but it will be even more fun to watch it crash.


 I too have been waiting for this


----------

